# Any words of wisdom will help, Im calling like crazy and cant seem to get the coyotes in close



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont know what im doing wrong if im calling to much or just calling wrong. im using a female challenge call and a male communicating call. just cant seem to get one to come in?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to PT. A lot of it has to do with paying dues. Stay tuned. The experts here are sure to offer guidance.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT quackwacker.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome quackwacker !! My question is are you familiar with using the howls ? Coyotes can be kinda funny about what you're bringing to the table. Also, are you overhunting your area ? You'll have to be more specific with how your hunting them. I'm no pro but I'll try to help. Lots of great people here always willing to help out. Good luck !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum quackwacker.

In short I think you are calling wrong.
My advice to new people on howling is simple ...DON'T... Most people howling are saying something other than what they think they are saying, and it's usually something like YOO HOOO over heeere ! Hold still while i shoot yooooou ! OK, not quite that bad but you get the drift.

Go in quietly set up with the wind in your face or from the side use distress sounds..be patient and sit still, and keep a sharp eye out. But most importantly read... there are pages and pages of advice here to look through. We'll be glad to answer any questions you want.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wouldn't howl unless you're just bored and playing around. I think Randy Anderson is sending the wrong message to new callers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Chris, I think that Randy has a camera with an off switch that gets used a lot.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh by the way... welcome to the site!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I agree Chris, I think that Randy has a camera with an off switch that gets used a lot.


I concur. Most people starting out howling are sending out a "get out of here" message to the local yote population. I like the distress sound done softly at first. I'm using more bird and rodent sounds now. I believe our sport is being over called with rabbit distress sounds and predators are getting educated, especially in areas within a hour drive of cities. Be silent and still. Call softely and then build the volume over a several minute stand. Keep trying, you will get there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said 220,


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome sir. It's the absolute truth though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're to kind


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220...Just honest sir !

Quackwacker, you said in your title that you have trouble getting them close. How close are you getting them ? I'll drop them at a distance if they won't come closer. There are limits of course, that are many times determined by your caliber of choice but always by your ability.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

If I decide to use howls its at the very end of the stand when im about to give up. Sometimes they will respond and that tells me where thier at alot of times they dont come in. If you start off with coyote talk you may prevent mr fox or bob cat from comming in. This sorta happened this last weekend, buddy was using his new spit fire and started off with rabbit, then switched to coyote locator, we had a fox hung up down wind of us we didnt see until we got up. welcome hope you get one soon


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT quackwacker. I can only agree with what everyone has already posted. I usually don't howl til the end of my sets.​


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks alot to all. Went in the fields yesterday at 2 pm. Set up jitter crittter 50 yards from my grass blind. Put the coyote lure that smells like who did it and ran. Then i waited and i added some distress rabbit call not to much. I did see a coyote in the distance but never aproached.?


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I should set up further away. I dont think they can see me im inside a natural grass barrier on the end of an abandoned cord field


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rule 38---Don't walk 50 yards out into an open field to set up a jitter critter. The idea is---don't let the coyotes see ya.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT. Howler calls are like having a fight with your wife. You dang sure better know what you are about to say before you say it. Stick with your distress calls and so forth and don't get too agressive with them. Time and patience will bring results.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks Brother, will try again this evening ,Am i going out at the right time between 2 and 3 pm or should it be later?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a daybreak til around 9 a.m. kinda guy, but its whenever you like to hunt. 3 til dark works fairly well.

I'd leave that area you've been howl'in in alone for a couple of weeks for things to chill out. If your gonna hunt that area anyway, you should move (stillhunt) closer or into the places you have been see'in them where theres good sign (tracks/scat) and travelways.

Don't be afraid to sneak right into an area with them. Make a stand in brushy areas where you can see 40-50 feet. Conceal yourself and play the wind. A 15 min stand is long enough when hunt'in brush. If noth'in shows---move 400 yds and call again. A close coyote is easier to trick than one thats far away. 99% of the coyotes, cats and fox I kill are at or under 30 yards.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool will try this in another area where i have seen alot of scat. I will let you know. Im a duck hunter, just getting into this, i guess a little adjustments are called for.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum quackwacker.
> 
> In short I think you are calling wrong.
> My advice to new people on howling is simple ...DON'T... Most people howling are saying something other than what they think they are saying, and it's usually something like YOO HOOO over heeere ! Hold still while i shoot yooooou ! OK, not quite that bad but you get the drift.
> ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Cool will try this in another area where i have seen alot of scat. I will let you know. Im a duck hunter, just getting into this, i guess a little adjustments are called for.


Have patience, use common sense, and remember what works and what doesn't.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Took a friend in the woods hes another newbee, what a mistake like a damned bull in a china shop, wont sit still like a 5 year old boy in church. After an hour of listening to him flap his gums like we were at a football game it got real quiet, so i looked over to see if he had a heart attack or something, he was on his knees pissin,Jesus H christ even I kknow not to piss in the woods when your hunting. So I left with nothing again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Next time just yell snake...My "friend" peed all over him self.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Your a funny #@%% LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Same guy on the way home was falling asleep in the passengers seat I waited till we were topping out on a hill and tapped the brakes and screamed....All he saw was air.... and probably half his life..

That'll teach him !


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Took a friend in the woods hes another newbee, what a mistake like a damned bull in a china shop, wont sit still like a 5 year old boy in church. After an hour of listening to him flap his gums like we were at a football game it got real quiet, so i looked over to see if he had a heart attack or something, he was on his knees pissin,Jesus H christ even I kknow not to piss in the woods when your hunting. So I left with nothing again.


Its rare to find a hunting partner that truly wants to be thier hunting, i guess thats why i enjoy hunting alone sometimes, it sucks when you take someone thinking they are really all about it ,,,, and then they end up being a pain in the rear end. I feel your pain been thier too many times


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Took a friend in the woods hes another newbee, what a mistake like a damned bull in a china shop, wont sit still like a 5 year old boy in church. After an hour of listening to him flap his gums like we were at a football game it got real quiet, so i looked over to see if he had a heart attack or something, he was on his knees pissin,Jesus H christ even I kknow not to piss in the woods when your hunting. So I left with nothing again.


Been there done that to many times with friends of mine that said they wanted to try calling to see what it was all about. I feel your pain.


----------



## alaskawilliam (Sep 25, 2012)

What kind of camo are you using?


----------

